# Is my Yellow Lab Cichlid is HOLDING a fr?.,need your reply!



## YellowLab-Jewel (Feb 25, 2012)

*I have a 30 gallon tank with a two yellow lab cichlid and 11 mixed cichlid(not more than 1") and to small parrot fish(1.5") together in my 30 gallon tank. When I bought my TWO yellow lab cichlid last TWO days, the one is not eating(thats the smaller one about 4" size) and the other one about 4.5" bigger. Why is my smaller yellow lab cichlid is not eating and sometimes he/she tumbling her mouth and if i give them food, he/she is the only one is not eating.  I checked any sites in web, i thought she is HOLDING a fry?? or maybe i'm wrong. Cause when i bought her to the petshop, her chin is not much big. What would i do to her?.,and if she is holding a fry, i don't know what exactly date she's spawning. My main problem is, SHE is HOLDING a fry or She is Sick??.,GUYS!!! NEED your HELP!!!I'm only a begginner of this fish. NEED your REPLY URGENTLY!!   :fish: [/code]*[/img]


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum. :thumb:

That might be too many fish for a 30G tank unless they are really tiny at maturity.

Sounds like your yellow lab might be holding eggs in her mouth. Can you post a picture? Does she have a bulge under her chin now? Maybe she spawned after you brought her home?

If she is holding fry you can do nothing and let her spit in the tank. Nature will take it's course, and the other fish will eat the fry.

If you want to raise fry, the 30G would be good for that and you could get a bigger tank for the rest of the fish to give them more room.


----------



## RifterFish (Feb 5, 2012)

Agreed.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 27, 2011)

You know, yellow labs are funny fish  I'm 99.9% sure I have a female and I could have sworn she was holding on more than one occasion, but after a few days, she just went back to normal and started eating again. If you don't plan to save the fry, just give her a few days to spit out the babies. Now if you want to save the fry, I'd suggest setting up a small "baby tank" where the female can spit out the babies. 
Good luck!


----------



## YellowLab-Jewel (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks!!.,please guide me for this species of cichlids. Cause i want this yellow lab cichlid.,If I use artificial tumbler in my yellow lab cichlid eggs, can it be that useful in my yellow lab cichlid eggs?.,how many percentage that can be my eggs will survive?please answer my questions.,and one thing, how many days that the eggs will hatch if I use egg tumbler?.,thanks!!! :fish: :fish:


----------



## Fishingback (Feb 9, 2012)

YellowLab-Jewel said:


> Thanks!!.,please guide me for this species of cichlids. Cause i want this yellow lab cichlid.,If I use artificial tumbler in my yellow lab cichlid eggs, can it be that useful in my yellow lab cichlid eggs?.,how many percentage that can be my eggs will survive?please answer my questions.,and one thing, how many days that the eggs will hatch if I use egg tumbler?.,thanks!!! :fish: :fish:


Just wait about 20 days before you strip them out of her mouth. That way they are already developed fry and don't need tumbling.


----------

